# Hi from South Carolina!



## horsgal (Feb 4, 2009)

Hello everyone! I am new here. I have a 10 year old quarter horse and a 25 year old app. looking foward to all the good and useful info here!


----------



## Walkamile (Dec 29, 2008)

Welcome to the HF! A 25 year old Appy, yahoo!, very encouraging to me. My appy mare T is 20 and going strong despite a significant loss of sight. Look forward to reading your posts .


----------



## Jubilee Rose (May 28, 2008)

Hi and welcome! It's nice to meet you!


----------



## buckaroo2010 (Nov 7, 2007)

Welcome to the Horse Forum!
Nice to meet you have fun talking!


----------



## ilovestitch (Dec 22, 2006)

Welcome! this is a great place to come for advice and to learn new things! hope you enjoy!


----------



## RusticWildFire (Jul 6, 2008)

Welcome to the forum! Have fun posting


----------

